# Harlequin Tree Frog



## orionmystery (Nov 3, 2013)

Handsome Harlequin Tree Frog (Rhacophorus pardalis)



Harlequin Tree Frog (Rhacophorus pardalis) IMG_2696 stk copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Harlequin Tree Frog (Rhacophorus pardalis) IMG_2699 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Harlequin Tree Frog (Rhacophorus pardalis) IMG_2678 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Harlequin Tree Frog (Rhacophorus pardalis) IMG_2680 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More frogs and other herps: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## MiFleur (Nov 3, 2013)

Very nice set Kurt! I specially like the first one where we seem to have an interaction with the frog.


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Nov 3, 2013)

Love the third one, keep looking back to see if it has jumped away lol


----------



## JohnS. (Nov 3, 2013)

I usually hate frogs but those are pretty cool looking. Great shots!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria (Nov 3, 2013)

Great shots love number one!


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 3, 2013)

spanishgirleyes said:


> Great shots love number one!





JohnS. said:


> I usually hate frogs but those are pretty cool looking. Great shots!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





GDHLEWIS said:


> Love the third one, keep looking back to see if it has jumped away lol





MiFleur said:


> Very nice set Kurt! I specially like the first one where we seem to have an interaction with the frog.



Thanks for looking and commenting, much appreciated!


----------

